# X-mod racing in Jacksonville



## hoopster (Sep 10, 2005)

Radio shack is trying to make this happen in Jax. If anyone interested please post here. More info to come. Lots of prizes to give away, lets make this happen guys.


----------



## Hank80 (Jul 22, 2003)

Which Jax,.....Fl, NC or where?


----------



## hoopster (Sep 10, 2005)

Sorry about that. Jacksonville,FL.


----------



## hoopster (Sep 10, 2005)

The races will be held at Sneaker's Sports Grill 10750 Atlantic Blvd. Wendsday nights


----------



## Hank80 (Jul 22, 2003)

what times and classes,..details,..need details please.

is it only x-mod's,..or can other types be ran?

Thanx,....


----------



## hoopster (Sep 10, 2005)

Time is @7:00pm. X-Mods only its radio shack sponsored. They are just starting out so any suggestion are welcome. I'm new at this x-mods thing myself I race 1/8 buggy just trying something new with my kids and having fun at it.

So Hank80 come out and give them some suggestion.


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

If they allow the min-z's I'll think about coming out.


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

guys think about it its a radio shack sponsored event and right now you can get a coupon where you can get a xmod and a body kit for 35 bucks you cant beat it go get ya one and have some fun will ya thats what it is all about


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

Hoopster you have a private message


----------

